# whiskey turkey



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*whiskey turkey*

Ingredients
1 thawed turkey or 
fresh turkey 
2 bunches of fresh sage 
2 bunches of fresh rosemary 
1 qt. of whisky (Canadian LTD or 
R&R) 
2-1/2 cube butter/ margarine 
5 cans Swanson's chicken broth/stalk 
Salt 
Pepper 
5 stalks of celery 
1 md. onion 
1 orange 
1 lemon 
1 Tbsp diced garlic 
1 turkey injector 
1 box stuffing 
1 8 oz. cup 
2 lg. eggs 
Instructions
wash turkey under water take out neck and pouch. set turkey on rack in turkey roaster oven. take paper towels and dry turkey off. use fingers to separate skin on breast of turkey. take 1 1/2 cubes of margarine/butter and put under the skin. Take 4 stems of sage and stuff under each side of breast skin. Take 1/2 cube butter/margarine and smooth over surface of turkey. Salt and pepper. take remainder of sage and a couple stems of rosemary and place on turkey. Roll orange and lemon vigorously on cutting board. slice in half orange & lemon. squeeze 1/2 lemon & half Orange inside turkey. set used halves on cutting board.squeeze other halves on outside of turkey. Dice up onion. one cup goes around turkey in bottom of roaster. reserve the rest for stuffing. Cut up 2 celery stalks and add to bottom of roaster. cut up the used Orange and Lemon place in bottom of roaster & rosemary. Open 4 cans of chicken broth/stalk. pour broth/stalk in roaster. Now for the whiskey! in the 8oz cup add rosemary flecks, a little butter & whiskey and heat up in the microwave. take injector and fill injector with whiskey mix inject turkey all over as much as you want. then when done injecting, pour the rest of the whiskey in to roaster. also add some to inside of turkey but not a lot. remember you just injected it into the turkey. Now take the rest of the celery and chop it up.in a pan put the rest of the butter and the onion and celery and heat it until the onion is almost see through. once that is done pour celery and onion in a mixing bowl and let cool some. then open box of stuffing and pour into bowl. add 2 eggs and 1 cup broth from remaining can of Swanson's chicken broth. mix well and stuff turkey by hand trying not to ruin the looks of what you just did earlier. if you did ruin just replace everything like it was. Now place lid on roaster and cook at 375 for 20 minutes then reduce heat to 325 for remainder of cooking time suggested for stuffed turkey in it's pounds. you will also want to baste the turkey every so often.

*Hickory-Smoked Bourbon Turkey*
This one can be done on a grill.

Ingredients

1 (11-pound) whole turkey, thawed 
2 cups maple syrup 
1 cup bourbon 
1 tablespoon pickling spice 
Hickory wood chunks 
1 large carrot, scraped 
1 celery rib 
1 medium onion, peeled and halved 
1 lemon 
1 tablespoon salt 
2 teaspoons pepper

Remove giblets and neck from turkey; reserve for other uses, if desired. Rinse turkey thoroughly with cold water, and pat dry.

Add water to a large stockpot, filling half full; stir in maple syrup, bourbon, and pickling spice. Add turkey and, if needed, additional water to cover. Cover and chill turkey 2 days.

Soak hickory wood chunks in fresh water at least 30 minutes. Prepare charcoal fire in smoker; let fire burn 20 to 30 minutes.

Remove turkey from water, discarding water mixture; pat dry. Cut carrot and celery in half crosswise. Stuff cavity with carrot, celery, and onion. Pierce lemon with a fork; place in neck cavity.

Combine salt and pepper; rub mixture over turkey. Fold wings under, and tie legs together with string, if desired.

Drain wood chunks, and place on coals. Place water pan in smoker, and add water to depth of fill line. Place turkey in center of lower food rack; cover with smoker lid.

Cook 6 hours or until a meat thermometer inserted into thickest portion of turkey thigh registers 180°, adding additional water, charcoal, and wood chunks as needed. Remove from smoker, and let stand 15 minutes before slicing. Garnish, if desired.

 Al


----------

